# Favorite tannery for your fur?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hoping some of you will share your experience with tanneries you have dealt with... the good, bad, and ugly.

Thanks!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't send any of mine out, but Moyle Tannery has one of the best reputations and prices go'in. Wilded posted the e-address in DIY fur post. www.moytown.com


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sent them a couple yotes and a raccoon today. Apparently standard turnaround is 60-90 days.







Guess we'll see.

The yotes are a year old anyway. Might just fall apart when they try to mess with them. I'll post when I get them back....


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I mostly tan my own hides but I also send some of them to Tubari Ltd. Fur Dressers when I get an overload. They do an excellent job and their turnaround time is really good too. Last time I sent a batch of raccoons in, I got them back in about a month! Their website is here. http://www.tubariltd.com/


----------

